# Lance Armstrong Triple Crown Video



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Today for the heck of it I pulled out my old video of L.A. winning the "Million Dollar Triple Crown" (three major U.S. races) held in 1993 and I noticed some things that Merckx-ophiles might be interested in. As far as I could tell, it appeared that Lance rode his MX Leader to victory in all the races. I was able to see numerous close-up shots of the downtube, fork, chrome chainstay, and the Columbus MXL tubeset sticker that gave it away. Another interesting thing I noted while the mechanic was washing Lance's bike was that it had a Campagnolo rear brake. I wonder why? Anyway, he dusted guys on the Chevrolet/L.A. Sheriff's team that were riding titanium Litespeeds with carbon forks going up a hill called "The Wall" in Philadelphia. So much for the "massive" weight of the MX Leader being an issue.

I also have the 1993 World Championship video with Lance winning in Oslo Norway, which occurred about 3 months later. In this video he is riding the titanium Merckx made by Litespeed. I wonder why he switched over from the MXL after being so successful with it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Was this a taped race off the TV back in 93? Or was this Tripe Crown video a retailed video?? I would love to see it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I recently bought the Team Motorola Eurocycling video. It was a special report where Phil Liggett followed the Motorola team for 12 days as they prepared for Paris Roubaix and Liege-Bastogne-Liege.

For Paris Roubaix I think they used the MAX or MXL, and for L-B-L, they distinctly switched to the TSX for lighter weight as well as using 28 radial spokes front wheel. They also change from a 7 speed 12-20 53/42 setup for Paris Roubaix to 8 speed 12-23 53/39 for L-B-L.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I got a DVD from a guy that was made from his 1993 video tape. There's an original video on ebay right now. It pops up now and again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lance-Armstrongs-Million-Dollar-Triple-Crown-Video_W0QQitemZ280059518730QQihZ018QQcategoryZ62130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If you're interested maybe we could work out a sticker trade for a copy of mine.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

sure. 

I have 5 AA stickers, but 4 of which I am holding for someone who is sending me money for. So I only have 1 left  perhaps not enough to bargain with. 
I could send you a few dollars as well.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you have any more of the clear/white Motorola stickers that go next to the rider's name?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes I have three more of the clear/white Motorola sticker,
one AA sticker 
two red/white motorola top tube sticker
Tons of columbus fork stickers, but the printing on them has a bit of a flaw


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

OK. I could use any/all of those. I don't know how much those cost you so tell me what's fair. Also, I have the 1995 San Sebastian classic that was won by Lance if you're interested.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

so you can offer me a dvd of the triple crown race and another dvd of the san sebastian? So to dvds,, is that correct?

I trade you 3 clear/white motorola, 1 AA, 2 red/white motorola for these two dvds.

is that ok? If so, please pm me your address and i give you mine.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------

